# neck labels: manufacturer already printed inside. solutions?



## quantum_MC (Jun 1, 2010)

hey all -- tagless shirts make it easy to relabel, yes. we've planned on printing nice labels inside the neck since day one, but many tagless shirt manufacturers have replaced fabric tags with their own neck tag where we want to put ours. this forces us into a goofy situation as it seems like we'd almost prefer the fabric tag so we can remove it and then proceed with printing our logo/label inside the neck. not having to remove a physical tag is great - but not if i can't print my own inside.

has anyone else run into this problem? what solutions have you come up with?

thanks for the input. -mc


----------



## kware1 (Jun 30, 2013)

I found some of the Hanes Beefy T has printed tags. I only use them for the 4XL and up market. I happen to have some embroidered iron on patches that were small enough to place over the manufacturer name, leaving the other pertinent info exposed.


----------

